# Jack fishing



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

are Jack Crevalle common around here? i never really hear about them or see anybody catch them? i saw a group of them taking bait out in the bay once. but if i wanted to specifically target them what would i use(bait,lures,leaders, general tackle)?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There are plenty of jacks in our area, but I can't tell you one place you can go to on a regular basis to target them. I have seen and caught them at the Destin Bridge, across the bay at the Boy Scout camp off of Eglin, just past the mid bay bridge, in the sound down by the Tiger Point golf course and off big Sabine point. As for gear they are bad to the bone and you need some tough stuff to tangle with them. I have waded for reds off of eglins flight line and had one take my buddy to the cleaners. Naked reel when all was said and done.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

There are plenty of jackcrevallearound here to catch.In the summertime, they cruise the docks over herewhere I live (east bay). Throw a topwater in front of 'em, work it fast, and hold on. I haven't seen any yet at my house, but I bet they'll be here soon.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

is all you got to do is cruise the pickens until you see them blowing up on top and i have thrown a ling jig in front of them and caught them.you can catch them about anything as long as you work it fast!!

good luck


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Get a yak... and hang on!!! laffs... they are fun to catch and the ride is AWESOME!!! WOOOHOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

I saw several schools sunday a.m. cruising NB. I didn't really intend on fishing for anything other than pompano but found an old Gold Johnson spoon in my tackle bag. Their was a huge school about 60 yards off the beach so I tied the spoon on my double drop rig and sent it sailing into the school...Wham! It was fun. If you're fishing the beach look for the dolphin working the schools of Jacks, they love'em. Pound for pound they are one of the hardest fighting fish.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've caught a few over the years, but have never heard of anyone eating them... Reason?


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Reason? They taste like cardboard. I know from experience. Throw them back.

Funny though, how come somemembers of the jack family taste great, amberjacks for example, while others are cardboard. Pompano are jacks and they are premier on the table.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Nitzey (5/30/2008)*
> 
> Funny though, how come somemembers of the jack family taste great, amberjacks for example, while others are cardboard. Pompano are jacks and they are premier on the table.


That is pretty much why I was asking.


----------

